# Gumtree motorhome scam



## Al321 (Jan 22, 2013)

Was browsing through Gumtree a couple of days ago and spotted what must be a scam ad..

The ad was taken off soon after,but then reappeared again..took this pic from my computer screen then reported it..it then was taken off again an hour or so later..never heard of anyone paying £700 just to view a camper before,and not even be able to speak on the phone,only text..hope no one coughed up

Ive blurred out the last few digits of the phone number...in case anyone was tempted


----------



## daz (Jan 22, 2013)

There are absolutely loads of these on gumtree, click on the "report this advert" button & they're still there days later, it's ridiculous.


----------



## paul h (Jan 23, 2013)

as already said loads of scams on gumtree multiple posting of ads .im looking for landrover at the moment for offroading and the amount of sellers on oil rigs wanting to do business where i pay into ebay etc is unreal


----------



## Caz (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe if he only asked for £50 he'd get more takers. Plenty of fools about.


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Jan 23, 2013)

I reported something similar on Ebay.

VW camper for sale at a silly price. 

The Seller was a woman stuck in an Army barracks training for Afghanistan.... apparently 

Money was to be deposited in a Google account.....Yeah right!


----------



## starburst (Jan 23, 2013)

Be warned

Its not only gumtree i have seen adds on caravan club site, camping & caravaning site the list goes on,
I know because I have just bought a van to replace our last one, & searching through the adds for the last 6 to 8 months i have seen them all, the best way to tell the cons are the ones that start:
2012 etc, only 2000 mls price £4000, anyone that can not see through these, send your money to;
george@wsmfairs.freeserve.co.uk please use paypall




please do not adjust your mind there is a fault in reality


----------



## slippers (Jan 23, 2013)

To be honest I have always been on the look for a bargain and dont consider myself a moron!


----------



## daz (Jan 24, 2013)

how about this for a bargain then?

motorhome in Birmingham | Campervans & Motor Homes for Sale | Gumtree.com

& just in case the ad gets pulled before anyone sees it


----------



## n brown (Jan 24, 2013)

seems genuine,he's been posting ads since jan.2013...oh hang on a mo !


----------



## daz (Jan 24, 2013)

Surely it's not how stupid the scammer is that counts, more how stupid the potential buyer is


----------



## John Carroll (Jan 24, 2013)

*scam*



Al321 said:


> Was browsing through Gumtree a couple of days ago and spotted what must be a scam ad..
> 
> The ad was taken off soon after,but then reappeared again..took this pic from my computer screen then reported it..it then was taken off again an hour or so later..never heard of anyone paying £700 just to view a camper before,and not even be able to speak on the phone,only text..hope no one coughed up
> 
> ...



i was warned off by someone who fell for it they want your e-mail address for some reason and you get your i,d stolen,,


----------



## n brown (Jan 24, 2013)

i often used to idly watch the street boys doing the 3 card trick,or 'find the lady' on a cardboard box,ready to fold and run if the old bill showed.watching this told me a lot about human nature!gullibility,hope,greed,the only winners were the shills,and you could see the punters suspected this,but the pile of banknotes overcame their good sense !


----------



## daz (Jan 24, 2013)

John Carroll said:


> i was warned off by someone who fell for it they want your e-mail address for some reason and you get your i,d stolen,,



They can't steal your ID from your email address, there's far more info on here about you than just an email address.

They want you to pay a "refundable" deposit so they can hold it for you whilst they're working away/in the army/ in hospital, you can view it when they're available & they'll refund the "deposit" if you're not happy or they'll ship it to you for free with the added bonus that, they'll again refund you if you don't want it, so you've nothing to lose really......................... apart from the deposit




n brown said:


> i often used to idly watch the street boys doing the 3 card trick,or 'find the lady' on a cardboard box,ready to fold and run if the old bill showed.watching this told me a lot about human nature!gullibility,hope,greed,the only winners were the shills,and you could see the punters suspected this,but the pile of banknotes overcame their good sense !




yup, greed often overcomes common sense

Nothing good normally comes from starting anything with " i often used to idly watch the street boys"


----------



## Al321 (Jan 25, 2013)

Didnt realise these scams were so common..spotted this "bargain" at 10 grand!



Same van and reg as is in this probably genuine ad..which is 28 grand more! Used FIAT DUCATO AUTOTRAIL CHEYENNE 840DSE for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 887713)


----------



## jamesuk (Jan 25, 2013)

Caravan club sales are full of them...


----------



## Al321 (Jan 25, 2013)

jamesuk said:


> Caravan club sales are full of them...



Will have a look sometime...guess if the ads free, the scammers have nothing to lose!


----------



## Al321 (Jan 25, 2013)

jamesuk said:


> Caravan club sales are full of them...



Update..Haha,see what you mean..spotted two on the first page!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2013)

*scam*



Al321 said:


> Was browsing through Gumtree a couple of days ago and spotted what must be a scam ad..
> 
> The ad was taken off soon after,but then reappeared again..took this pic from my computer screen then reported it..it then was taken off again an hour or so later..never heard of anyone paying £700 just to view a camper before,and not even be able to speak on the phone,only text..hope no one coughed up
> 
> ...



hi from trevskoda new to wild camping,in n ireland the ask you to bring dep ,when you arrive its gipos and they bonk you over the head and take you money,so we all get scamers.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 26, 2013)

*The three card trick*

Hi N brown,


I haven't seen that trick since I was an apprentice working in London out side Farringdon tube when my mate got taken in.we earned £ 4.50p a week then and they had a fiver off him,but when we was in Paris this year they had the same scam all over the place being run by gangs of east Europeans,it's interesting the way the other gang members work the crowd.

Snowbirds.








n brown said:


> i often used to idly watch the street boys doing the 3 card trick,or 'find the lady' on a cardboard box,ready to fold and run if the old bill showed.watching this told me a lot about human nature!gullibility,hope,greed,the only winners were the shills,and you could see the punters suspected this,but the pile of banknotes overcame their good sense !


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2013)

*E bay scam*



stromtrooper101 said:


> I reported something similar on Ebay.
> 
> VW camper for sale at a silly price.
> 
> ...



We also saw this scam - she was apparently based in Dundee Army Barracks!


----------



## outtolunch (Mar 4, 2013)

susie said:


> We also saw this scam - she was apparently based in Dundee Army Barracks!



was that the American woman who when you checked up on the branch of the forces stated it could be found that they are  home based and never deployed overseas because that was going about in 2011


----------



## jamesuk (Mar 4, 2013)

*hehe*

I asked about a stupidly cheap van a few weeks back.. story was relocated to Dublin for work and had to fly back to do viewing hence large deposit. 
Told them to F*CK OFF.


----------

